# Would this diet be okay?



## Critterina (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello! I plan on getting a hedgehog soon. I already have a cat and I'm wondering if it would be okay to feed the hegdehog the same food, as that would be convienent. This is the food 
http://www.catchow.com/Cat-Chow-Complete/

I noticed it has 4% more protein than reccommended, but would this harm it any?

Also I was wondering if I should feed it fruit and vegetables every day, and how often I should give it egg or meat as a treat.

Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Cat chow is a garbage food. Its just fillers and by-products

Here are the ingredients:
Poultry by-product meal, corn meal, corn gluten meal, ground whole wheat, brewers rice, soy flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), fish meal, meat and bone meal, brewers dried yeast, phosphoric acid, animal digest, calcium carbonate, tetra sodium pyrophosphate, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, calcium phosphate, taurine, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, added color (Red 40), copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. F-4501


Poultry by-products are things like feathers, beaks, feet, basically anything left after slaughter that isn't sold for human food. Corn, corn meal, etc are all just fillers and can't be digested by hedgehogs or pretty much any mammal. The first "real food" in it is fish meal which is the 8th ingredients, which means there's just a tiny bit of fish meal in the food. Bone meal is just what it sounds like, ground up bones. 

You need to look for a food that has a meat or meat meal as the first one or two ingredients and that doesn't have corn, corn meal, maize or ground maize in it. You won't find any good foods at a grocery or department store. You have to look at pet stores or pet food stores. They're more expensive, but since your hedgie won't eat much at a time it doesn't cost much over time.


----------



## Critterina (Dec 20, 2010)

nikki said:


> Cat chow is a garbage food. Its just fillers and by-products
> 
> Here are the ingredients:
> Poultry by-product meal, corn meal, corn gluten meal, ground whole wheat, brewers rice, soy flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), fish meal, meat and bone meal, brewers dried yeast, phosphoric acid, animal digest, calcium carbonate, tetra sodium pyrophosphate, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, calcium phosphate, taurine, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, added color (Red 40), copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. F-4501
> ...


Ooh.. wow. Thank you for telling me. I will look in the petstore for cat food that has what you mentioned.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

A basic rule for me to follow when looking for good cat/hedgie food: if it's easy to find (Safeway) and Walmart carries it, skip it. Not worth the time spent reading the labels. I have yet to find a good option outside of a 'high-end' petstore. When you look at the posters they oftn have up showing the difference in price between quality CF vs not-so-much, it really isn't a lot more a serving but it is tough to shell out that 35 bucks...sheesh...my BF said he's jealous of Snarf cuz I wouldn't dream of spending $35 on my BF's food. :lol: 

Of course, there is an inverse reality, too: The healthier, harder to find and further, geographically, the best option is, the less likely your hedgie will like it. :roll:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Critterina,

Where do you live? I'm in Canada, and I buy Herc's food at a Petsmart, which is a little more reasonably priced than some of the smaller petstores. Here is the link to the dry cat food list, which will tell you what kind of foods are good, and which are not. Happy hunting!

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## Critterina (Dec 20, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> Hi Critterina,
> 
> Where do you live? I'm in Canada, and I buy Herc's food at a Petsmart, which is a little more reasonably priced than some of the smaller petstores. Here is the link to the dry cat food list, which will tell you what kind of foods are good, and which are not. Happy hunting!
> 
> http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/v ... p?f=6&t=15


I am in Canada as well. Which food do you buy at petsmart?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Petsmart carries Blue Spa Select(Blue Buffalo). It's a very good food, and my boy loves it.
They also carry Authority, which is a decent food, but not as good as the Blue Spa, but will be fine if you decide to mix the two.
They also carry Royal Cannin, which is also a decent food, but definitely better than most. 
And if you find that your hedgie needs a bit more fat and smaller kibble pieces, there's also Spots Halo(or something along those lines) that is decent as well. 

For my boy, I get him Blue Spa from Petsmart, Solid Gold from a pet depot, and Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck from a small non-chain store. It IS possible to find good food in Canada lol


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> Petsmart carries Blue Spa Select(Blue Buffalo). It's a very good food, and my boy loves it.
> They also carry Authority, which is a decent food, but not as good as the Blue Spa, but will be fine if you decide to mix the two.
> They also carry Royal Cannin, which is also a decent food, but definitely better than most.
> And if you find that your hedgie needs a bit more fat and smaller kibble pieces, there's also Spots Halo(or something along those lines) that is decent as well.
> ...


I get him the Blue Spa Select Weight Control, which he loves! Except, he won't touch those little Life Source Bits at all. The other brands Immortalia mentioned are all at my local petsmart too. Then, I get him Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul at this pet pharmacy we have here called G & E pharmacy, which sells pet meds and food. We have a lot of choices in Canada! :lol:


----------



## Critterina (Dec 20, 2010)

Is is nessecary to mix different cat foods, or will one do fine?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It is recommended to feed a mix of different foods, 2 being the absolute minimum, 3 being the usual. This is because we aren't 100% certain on what exactly they need, and also because they are picky eaters. If they stop eating 1 brand, or if there are recalls, or just change in ingredients, at least you still have another to continue feeding. 

They can also become bored with certain foods over time.


----------

